
Samsung heir convicted, sentenced to 5 years on corruption charges - artsandsci
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/samsung-heir-convicted-sentenced-to-5-years-on-corruption-charges/
======
Zigurd
He has been in jail pending sentencing. It's a hell of a coincidence that
Samsung, when not run by a founder's heir, is doing better than ever.

------
alecco
Former president in jail since earlier this year. Will probably end up in
conviction, too.

